# Smelly Broody Hen?



## margeaux (May 15, 2017)

Hi everyone. 

I have a broody who's been sitting for about 4 or 5 days. This is her first time sitting and my first time with a broody. 

Today when she got up for a break she did a really smelly poop. The eggs were a bit poopy too but not extreme. But when I saw  her butt when she went back into her nest, she had a lot of the brown/green smelly poop on her butt area. 

Is this normal or should I be concerned about her? If the eggs get poop on them will it be ok or should I try to wipe them off somehow?

Thanks!


----------



## chickens really (May 15, 2017)

That is called Broody poop and yes it's huge and stinky....
I'm sure the eggs will be fine....Chickens have been hatching eggs long before people interfered...

Best wishes with the hatch....


----------



## margeaux (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for your quick reply! I read it would be huge but no one warned me about the stink! Glad I don't have to worry .


----------



## luvmypets (May 15, 2017)

I call it the "broop" stand clear


----------



## chickens really (May 15, 2017)

Y


margeaux said:


> Thanks for your quick reply! I read it would be huge but no one warned me about the stink! Glad I don't have to worry .



Yes....It is terrible smelling stuff.....


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 15, 2017)

It usually stays within the nostrils for at least a half an hr..if not a bit longer.


----------

